# QuarkXpress 6.5 Schriftersetzung beim Drucken



## woldo (1. Februar 2005)

Beim Xpress 4.1 war es so, dass beim Drucken eine Meldung kam 
wenn eine Schrift gefehlt hat- hat man diese bestätigt wurde eine
PS Datei ohne eingebundene Schrift erzeugt.

Beim Xpress 6.5 kommt beim drucken keine Meldung bei einer fehlenden 
Schrift und die Schrift wird automatisch mit der Courier ersetzt.

Weiß vielleicht jemand wie man das Xpress abgewöhnen kann?

Grüße
woldo


----------



## steffenjohne (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Bearbeiten - Vorgaben. Dort gibt es den Punkt Schriftenzuordnung Haken rein beim Punkt 
"Keine Anzeige des Dialoges "Fehlende Schriften", dann auswählen "Anzeige des Dialoges Fehlende Schriften".
Fertig

Steffen


----------



## woldo (21. Februar 2005)

Danke! 
Habe ich schon probiert, funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht.

Woldo :-(


----------

